# Problem mit HttpURLConnection



## WhiteSquirrel (15. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Denk mal hier bin ich richtig.

Ich habe ein kleines Tool geschrieben mit dem ich testen möchte ob bestimmte Internetseiten noch erreichbar sind. Bei mir lokal auf dem Rechener läuft das alles prima (unter Tomcat 6). Aber wenn ich das ganze bei uns in der Firma aufm Linux Server Installiere packt er das nicht so ganz (übrigens der gleiche Tomcat). Das Problem liegt in diesem Stückchen (relativ einfachem) Code:


```
URL fileurl = new URL(url);
HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) fileurl.openConnection();
con.connect();                          
con.disconnect();
```

Hier prüfe ich einfach kurz ob eine Verbindung zu der Seite besteht. Aber die Connection kommt einfach nicht raus. Bekomme die ganze Zeit eine "java.net.UnknownHostException". Vermute mal, dass das mit der Firewall zusammenhängt hinter welcher der Server liegt. Aber leider weis ich nicht welcher Port da freigeschaltet werden muss. Der Tomcat läuft über den Port 8280, der auch freigegeben ist... 

Wo könnte denn das Problem noch liegen?

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß


----------



## HoaX (15. Nov 2007)

die fehlermeldung sagt dass der rechner den hostnamen in der url nicht in eine ip umwandeln (lassen) kann und somit nicht weiß wohin er etwas schicken soll. dns-server einstellungen würd ich da mal als erstes checken, je nach dem was für seiten das sind


----------



## WhiteSquirrel (19. Nov 2007)

Ah okay danke. Das bringt mich schonmal ein Stückchen weiter.


----------

